# loose door casing



## rob0781 (Apr 18, 2010)

In our new house the whole door casing is loose, its a new door just wasnt installed right, how would i fix this issue?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, first I would contact whoever installed it and start bitching your *** off and tell them to get out their and fix it! There is no excuse for poor work and if they refuse to fix it make sure to report them where ever possible; BBB, chamber of commerce, etc.


----------



## rob0781 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> Well, first I would contact whoever installed it and start bitching your *** off and tell them to get out their and fix it! There is no excuse for poor work and if they refuse to fix it make sure to report them where ever possible; BBB, chamber of commerce, etc.



we  dont know who installed it we just bought the house, i don't mind fixing it myself i just wanna make sure i do it right.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahhhh.... below is a quick guide on e-How on how to properly do it.


How to Fix a Loose Door Casing | eHow.com


----------



## Bud Cline (Apr 20, 2010)

Most likely it is a pre-hung unit.  I assume this is an interior door??

If so all you should have to do is to nail ONLY the casing trim on both sides to the wall. This assumes your lingo is correct. The six pieces of trim on either side of the door are the "casings". The larger 3 piece flat surfaces are the jamb sides and usually they hang from the casings.  Somewhere behind the jambs there should be shims and the jambs are usually nailed thru the shims into the studs if the jambs get nailed at all.


----------



## Rustedbird (Apr 25, 2010)

My old townhouse, the original builders would nail the prehung doors to the wall through the casing. Then they would just nail casing on the other side. Nailing jambs, nope since they were a hurry. So one fine day thirty years later as I'm redoing the casing to suit me, the door starts flopping around in the opening as the old casing goes away!:hide:

I'm with cork-guy. Call them up and have them fix it. Most home-building companies have a warranty department.


----------

